# Giant = Rabobank..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, two big teams.. They're getting aggressive!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Where did you see this. I have googled with no results. Do you have a link?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*It was on cyclingnews...*

I think and my Giant dealer told me.. Milram is also leaving Colnago as well.. I think they are going to use Koga or something like that..


----------

